# extinguisher question



## Daddy-0- (Aug 15, 2012)

In Virginia we amended out residential sprinklers but in New construction they must provide a type 2A 10BC or equivalent extinguisher in the kitchen.  I am starting to see 10A 40 BC's being installed because they are readily available at Lowe's. Excuse my ignorance but is that type "equivalent?"


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2012)

the bigger the numbers the more the fire it can put out

so the 10A40bc exceeds the minimum requirement

but are you sure about the rating??? sounds a little odd


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

Quick and dirty rating guide for the typical ABC dry chemical extinguisher - please feel free to make corrections or add info if clarification/expanded knowledge is applicable- The rating is based upon trained and/or experience operators

The rating 2 A indicates the rating for ordinary combustible materials - wood, paper, etc.(somewhere a test has been developed to set the standard for 1 A rating, 2 A rating etc. ,

The 40 B indicates an ability to successfully extinguish approx. 40 SF of flammable liquids of less than 1/4 inch depth (bad memory - think this is correct),

The C rating indicates that it can be used on energized electrical equipment.

So a 2A10BC  is the minimum, a 2A40BC exceeds this.

Hope this helps clarify the original question a little bit more


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 15, 2012)

Virginia amendment:

"*R329.1 Kitchen areas. *Other than where the dwelling is equipped with an approved sprinkler system inaccordance with Section R313, a fire extinguisher having a rating of 2-A:10-B:C or an approved equivalent type of fire extinguisher shall be installed in the kitchen area."

Let's assume they are 1-A: 10-B:C, would two of them be equivalent in your opinion?

How about multiple 5-B:C advertised for kitchens or specs for these 2-packs; will (2) 2-pack be equivalent? 

*** Txxxxx Fire Extinguishing Spray has been tested to the qualified performance requirements of UL 711, UL 711A and KOFEIC 0108 by an independent Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory (NRTL).

**** Four times greater than 2-B:C or 5-B:C kitchen fire extinguisher; minimum of approximately 32 seconds vs. approximately eight seconds.

***** Three times wider surface area; typical actuator-14 in2 vs. the Txxxxx Fire Extinguishing Spray actuator-48 in2. 

Personally I would rather have multiple smaller containers than an oversized bottle. Secondly I find it difficult to access an extinguisher in the same room as the hazard. 

Francis


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 15, 2012)

I would think that in the confusion of a fire situation you would not want to take the time to read the label to see which extinguisher is the correct one to use. Some extinguishers make the fire flare up if you use the wrong one. I would want one big multipurpose one myself. Thanks for enlightening me everyone.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Virginia amendment: "*R329.1 Kitchen areas. *
> 
> Let's assume they are 1-A: 10-B:C, would two of them be equivalent in your opinion?
> 
> ...


In response to your questions, no.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 18, 2012)

fireguy said:
			
		

> In response to your questions, no.


fireguy thanks for your response and reference, you have an idea to what might be referred as an "approved equivalent type"?

Francis


----------

